# Hand Grinder For French Press



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a hand grinder for a brewing with a french press please?

I have a Sette 270 for espresso but it's a pain going back and forth and to be honest it's not a great grind at it's coarse setting either as it has too many fines.

I quite like the idea of being able to go down to espresso with it but it's not it's main purpose and it it means sacrificing the quality of the coarse grind then I'll forget about the idea.

Budget unlimited really, any advice would be greatly appreciated 😀


----------



## j0n4th4n (May 27, 2020)

I use a knock aergrind for my aeropress. Bring course to fine with it depending on my mood. It's been gr8. But I've got nothing to compare it to. James hoffman rated it on you tube should be easy to find. Grinder showdown or something its called

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

j0n4th4n said:


> I use a knock aergrind for my aeropress. Bring course to fine with it depending on my mood. It's been gr8. But I've got nothing to compare it to. James hoffman rated it on you tube should be easy to find. Grinder showdown or something its called
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Thanks for the reply. Ive seen the video and seems they were all very similar in the end. I've had a look at previous topics on hand grinders and they seem to match his thoughts. Is the black container hard to see if you've got all the grounds out?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Chriss29 Have you looked at a Rok GC ?


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

@Rincewind Thanks that's an awesome shout! I'll take a look at some reviews this evening. Before I saw your message I was looking at the JX by 1Zpresso which seems to have a great reputation.

I liked the idea of the FELD47 but there is so little about them I think I'll steer clear. Customer service reads poor too. Will update with my thoughts this evening, thanks again!


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

I have a JX Pro which I use daily for everything from espresso to french press, and I think it's a cracking grinder, I really enjoy using it. Also, to me, it works perfectly well across all grind sizes. If you really don't need it for espresso then I'm sure the standard JX would be great for pour over/french press, you just have a bit less control over the grind size (30 clicks per full rotation, as opposed to 40 on the Pro).

I've fully embraced hand grinding and recently haven't even been using the electric grinder :classic_smile:

Do let us know what you go for!


----------



## j0n4th4n (May 27, 2020)

Chriss29 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Ive seen the video and seems they were all very similar in the end. I've had a look at previous topics on hand grinders and they seem to match his thoughts. Is the black container hard to see if you've got all the grounds out?


It's easy to get them out. Bar a little static, it's not deep so you can reach in, I tap it out

You cant get more than about 27grammes in though. So if you want to make a big batch its not ideal bit I like grinding and I've nothing else to do whilst the coffee boils lol

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Thanks @Bicky and @j0n4th4n for the comments very useful! I really want to like the Knock grinders but I'm not the most practical and the thought of not having good customer service is a concern for me.

I've not read anything bad about any of the 1XPresso grinders so I think I'll go for a JX. I watched DaveC's review and tear down and it looks really nice.

Although the Pro version is within budget, espresso is not its main purpose so I'll probably go for the standard.

I'll certainly give it a go at espresso level to compare it to the Sette however as I'm intrigued!

I'm hoping to get on with hand grinding but the proof will be in the pudding 😀. Will report back as soon as I get one.

I had a look at the ROK grinder @Rincewind, again it looks a great product but some thought it was let down by the quality of the parts plus couldn't do espresso well. It was quite big too and thinking about it I think having a grinder to take on holidays (hopefully this year) would be a good thing too. Thanks for the suggestion as it's now got me thinking of the ROK manual espresso machine and others 🤣👍


----------



## SiiJar (Jan 2, 2021)

You should also consider a Comandante C40, excellent grinder with many great reviews. Received mine on Saturday - bought from Eddie at Round Hill Roastery as he has just had a delivery.


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

SiiJar said:


> You should also consider a Comandante C40, excellent grinder with many great reviews. Received mine on Saturday - bought from Eddie at Round Hill Roastery as he has just had a delivery.


 Thanks @SiiJar It was on the list but then couldn't find it anywhere, not to worry perhaps not meant to be.

I've gone for a JX, excited to give hand grinding a go having not done it before so will come back to this thread with my thoughts soon. Thanks all for the help!


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Chriss29 said:


> Thanks @SiiJar It was on the list but then couldn't find it anywhere, not to worry perhaps not meant to be.
> 
> I've gone for a JX, excited to give hand grinding a go having not done it before so will come back to this thread with my thoughts soon. Thanks all for the help!


 Great choice, I've got a JX and I love it!


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Received the JX yesterday and so far I'm very impressed. Takes about 25 seconds at a leisurely pace to grind 18g for a french press and the grinds are consistent. Intrigued what it's like for espresso now, not that I got it for that 😀


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Just an update after 2 weeks and I still really like the 1zpresso JX. It's really easy to use, maintain and it creates good grounds.

I tried it for espresso and even though it's the standard version it's still pretty good! There's about 10 seconds difference per grind setting so perhaps not adjustable enough for some. The pro version has twice the settings so I guess that translates to 5 seconds difference per click.

Hand grinding is so much better than I thought it would be 😀


----------



## Folinho (Nov 6, 2020)

Same here. I was using the KG79 and sold it with a machine and bought the JX and I am pretty happy. It takes less than 30 secs and very easy to grind, avoid lousy noises...


----------

